

Rails developers showing love for Heroku - drm237
http://venturebeat.com/2008/03/24/rails-developers-showing-love-for-heroku/

======
justindz
Heroku has a revision system as of the last update. You can also edit on local
machines via a gem that synchs up to Heroku, though I haven't tried this. You
can also snapshot your app at any point and export for additional backup. I've
been satisfied with what I have now.

For a brand new hacker, Heroku lets you spend more time learning rails and
building your idea and no time with system admin. Depending on what you want
to learn first, that might be a good thing. You can always pull it out later
with an export and part ways.

------
dgabriel
"For the first time, you can use any interface to edit a Rails application
directly on the web, rather than rewriting the code offline, then uploading it
to your host."

This seems super cool, especially for rapid prototyping, but does Heroku
support any source control? I would be pretty nervous about updating a live
application on the fly like that, having made some incredibly stupid changes
to live code in my younger days (and that involved three steps, as opposed to
one).

~~~
jeroen
My thoughts exactly. The heroku website doesn't seem to answer that question,
but <http://www.urlfan.com/local/heroku/68765816.html> says:

"Whenever you save a file, any updates are automatically deployed and appear
on your website."

Ideally, heroku would support revision control and have the ability to run
multiple versions on different urls, at least testing and live.

------
bkow20
I'm a brand new hacker who's learning ruby/rails to develop my first web app.
I haven't yet gotten to the point of deployment (or even thinking about
deployment). For someone like me, what are the pros and cons of using Heroku
versus a traditional host? I've got lots of time and am eager to learn, but
with so many different pieces to the startup puzzle, I'm wondering where
exactly to best allocate it.

------
Prrometheus
This is the only hacker-focused startup that I've seen from YCombinator that I
really understand the market for. I consider it most likely to succeed among
the hacker-focused startups. It exists in a growing market niche (rails
developers) and solves a crucial problem (easy rails deployment).

~~~
jamesbritt
In what way is this "hacker-focused"?

Wouldn't hackers be miore comfortable with a local, highly customized
development set-up; scp, ssh , etc. + assorted tools for deployment; and want
to use their own revision control system?

